# DB w/red star montrachet yeast?



## Elmer (Oct 11, 2013)

Swung by the LHBS and they were all out of my old faithful Lalvin 1118.
Since I always like to have some yeast in the fridge I grabbed what they had a package of Red Star Montrachet.

Having never used this yeast, does anyone have any feedback for use in DB?

Or should I save it for a batch of welches?


----------



## Duster (Oct 11, 2013)

Montrachet is a good all around yeast. not my favorite of the red star strains but works well with whites or reds. 
here is a link that may help http://winemakermag.com/component/com_yeasts/Itemid,165/view,chart/


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 11, 2013)

The Montrachet is an all around normal yeast.. medium abv, not a high range of ambeint heat, i think around 85 is good for that yeast.
has a tendacy to create hbs, watch it carefully, and if you get that sulphur smell take action.
next time, if you have to buy a red star, try the pasteur red, are the premier curvee, both of these is all i use.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 12, 2013)

I've used the Montrachet in the DB recipe. It comes out very nice, as long as you keep the ABV low (below 13%). Mine DB: 11.5% ABV.


----------



## Elmer (Oct 12, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> The Montrachet is an all around normal yeast.. medium abv, not a high range of ambeint heat, i think around 85 is good for that yeast. has a tendacy to create hbs, watch it carefully, and if you get that sulphur smell take action. next time, if you have to buy a red star, try the pasteur red, are the premier curvee, both of these is all i use.



I have to plead ignorance, what is HBS?


----------



## GreginND (Oct 12, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I have to plead ignorance, what is HBS?



I believe he meant H2S - hydrogen sulfide.


----------



## Turock (Oct 14, 2013)

Split your nutrient into 2 or 3 batches and pitch thruout the ferment with this yeast. When this yeast gets stressed, it makes alot of H2S, so proper nutrient support is needed.

We use alot of Montrachet---it's a very nice culture for fruit.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 14, 2013)

As Dave stated, he has a recipe, Dragon Blood Especiale that uses Montrachet. I have made that recipe and it turned out fine. As others have said, Montrachet can pose problems in other situations. I have had bad sulphur issues with it in other recipes. I believe, as Turock stated, it got stressed.


----------



## Lizerdking (Nov 12, 2013)

I have made around 15 batches of lon's original recipe using montrachet (my neighbor has made more than that). Never had a problem. As always, YMMV.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 12, 2013)

elmer i lost my glasses, i meant h2s.....sorry bout the typo.


----------

